# HGH for females



## robot lord (Apr 16, 2012)

So wifey recognizes the peps I have been using (GHRP2/MOD GRF) have made my forty year old face n skin look a little more twentyish. Not to mention the fat loss. Being fully aware of my intentions to toss a few IU of GH in the mix with peps and HRT she is now wanting to climb aboard. If I were to be so kind and let her dip into daddy's stash at say 2IU 5 on 2 off are there any issues or concerns that I should have? Other then less for me. LOL! I have used different AAS and peptides with an understanding of what they do to my body as a male and have accepted the risk and sides. I have to say this makes me a little nervous. As a husband and father my main concerns are the welfare of my wife and children. If something were to go wrong I am to blame. I would like some input guys. Anybody in the same boat? 

 Maybe some stats on her are in order. 34 4'11 118lbs cardio and mild weight training 4-5 days a week.


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 16, 2012)

i give my girl cjc 1295 DAC, GHRP 2.  albuterol.  

if she will be using gh id give her 1iu ED to start off.  if you get decent GH she will get fat burning effects from that small of a dose.


----------



## PVL (Apr 16, 2012)

id agree with gymrat. a good friend of mine did the same thing and his girl looked great. some women are quick to grab recs to lose weight, thats the wrong way. there is so much research on peps and GH doing a huge change on fat.........im gunna jump into that line of supps eventually and then talk to my girl about what she wants after seeing my results. women respond really well to supps of any kind, when you add in a good diet and lots of cardio........the differences are mind blowing.


----------



## robot lord (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks guys. Yeah my research thus far on the peps taught me that women don't have a full on GH bleed like men but rather a tricle if you will over the course of the day. That's why I chose cjc w/o dac for me with my GHRP2. She isn't interested in beeing a pin cushion like me so GH alone no peps for her. So I am thinking 1IU as soon as she wakes up on an empty stomach 5on 2off as to not totally shut down natural secretion.


----------



## Zeek (Apr 16, 2012)

The best possible advice i can give you and her bro is for you to get her talking with some of the ladies we have here that are using growth.


----------



## Phatbastard (Apr 16, 2012)

Talk with Absofsteal44 she actually has gh experience. I will ad GH does from experience afect either sex in the same maner. 1/2iu day will be fine imo for here. Every study I have read cleary lead me to believe women do infact ahav a gh bleed this is the tricking release affect you speek of. This was in fact why thec CJC with dac was ceated. It suits wemon better to have the slow lenghtly release. Buy u can not compare a GH secrtonage. To actual GH this simply is no comparison.


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 16, 2012)

if we are talking gh, 1-2iu is all she needs. I go back and forth and you can take a day off or two to save money but it's not necessary.


----------



## robot lord (Apr 18, 2012)

Great info! I have much to learn so please excuse my ignorance in certain areas. Class is in session!


----------

